# The GBAtemp Hunger Games - Round 24



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2020)

(god, i really need to get someone to design a banner for consistant usage)
Hey! It's me, Kingy, here again to host the 24th GBAtemp Hunger Games because people wanted it so much for some reason, and I'm bored, so why not! So, hallo everybody and good luck!​
This game has been completed. You can find the results by clicking here.

What is "The GBAtemp Hunger Games"?
The GBAtemp Hunger Games uses the BrantSteele Hunger Games Simulator which is fully based on luck, and can get very frustrating due to your character doing the most dumb stuff and dying from it. No input is needed, so all you need to do is post to say that you're in and you're all set. The game begins shortly after everybody is in, so be sure to get your placement ensured before someone gets it first! Keep in mind this round is fully vanilla, meaning there will be no special events added. The gender used will be taken from your GBAtemp profile, unless specifically specified. Nominees will have priority in being in the same districts as the person that nominated you, unless the space is already taken or the person has nominated multiple people.

We are currently on the 24th round of The GBAtemp Hunger Games, somehow, and you can view previous rounds down below for examples of how it works. Wicked!

Districts






Spoiler: Nominations



@NancyDS (???)





Spoiler: Previous Rounds



Round 23
Round 22
*Round 21*
*Round Actual-20 (or 19.5, this got very confusing.)*
*Round 20 (19)*
*Tempmas Rematch 2*
*Tempmas Rematch 1*
*Tempmas Round 1*
*Round 15*
*Round 14*
*Round 13*
*Round 12.5*
*Round 12*
*Round 11*
*Round 10*
*Round 9*
*Round 8 (Furries vs. Weebs)*
*Round 7*
*Round 6*
*Round 5*
*Round 4*
*Round 3*
*Round 2*
*Round 1*



Once again, <3


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm in.
also funny kingay go haha.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also you forgot the first r in frustrating


----------



## Kingy (Aug 4, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> also you forgot the first r in frustrating


...What do you mean? I see nothing...


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 4, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> ...What do you mean? I see nothing...


(Last edited by Kingy_, a moment ago)


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 4, 2020)

I love murder : D


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> View attachment 220090
> (god, i really need to get someone to design a banner for consistant usage)
> Hey! It's me, Kingy, here again to host the 24th GBAtemp Hunger Games because people wanted it so much for some reason, and I'm bored, so why not! So, hallo everybody and good luck!​
> What is "The GBAtemp Hunger Games"?
> ...




Yes please,please let me play with you !!!!! 

Thank you very,very much,me best Friend forever.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2020)

I want in


----------



## IC_ (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm in


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm all in bois


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hmm?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

@Kingy_


----------



## James_ (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hehehehe.......still alive....


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh, can I play too? Put me in, coach!


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Aug 5, 2020)

This counts as a fucking nomination


----------



## x65943 (Aug 5, 2020)

Plz put me with vinny


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Plz put me with vinny


Hehehe - Two Mods with one Hit...Yes,I love this Games...


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 5, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> View attachment 220133


The man himself used the pic i made.
I'm proud of myself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> Plz put me with vinny


x65943 x VinsCool r34 when

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I nominate @NancyDS himself.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Aug 6, 2020)

Nico Nico Nii!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 6, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> The man himself used the pic i made.
> I'm proud of myself.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Get in the van


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Aug 6, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> Get in the van


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## James_ (Aug 6, 2020)

I bet 25 quid that I'm gonna lose halfway through the game.

I can't get 2nd place and kill 6 people again, right?


----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Aug 7, 2020)

I wanna join too!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

If needed to fill Slots (like the "Red Shirt´s"..),maybe we should "invite" some of our Friends....


@tempBOT 
@DailyWeather 
@xX_darknesss_Xx 
@Chary


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2020)

+1 for @tempBOT


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 7, 2020)

-1 for tempBOT.


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 7, 2020)

+1 for @DailyWeather


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

I nominate @AlanJohn as I want to kill him again like last time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I nominate @AlanJohn as I want to kill him again like last time





...and then an EoF Cast about this awesome and outstanding Event.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 7, 2020)

Have no fear, Berto is here!!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 11, 2020)

It's not a real round of Hunger Games if we don't have @Ricken !

Also put him next to me so we can have two Neku's next to each other lol

@Kingy_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)

It seems,we still miss a lot of People.....


----------



## Seriel (Aug 11, 2020)

C-can I have that slot in district 2?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 11, 2020)

Game delayed due to the vurass!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 12, 2020)

@Kingy_ Get over here!


----------



## Ricken (Aug 12, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> It's not a real round of Hunger Games if we don't have @Ricken !
> 
> Also put him next to me so we can have two Neku's next to each other lol
> 
> @Kingy_


Ah yes, you right, I think I've been in well over half of these actually


----------



## Kingy (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry about that, I wasn't getting notifications for some reason and was doing stuff.
Adding now


----------



## James_ (Aug 12, 2020)

Aight, so there's 5 slots left now, let's see who else joins

@DailyWeather you better not betray me


----------



## DailyWeather (Aug 12, 2020)

James_ said:


> Aight, so there's 5 slots left now, let's see who else joins
> 
> @DailyWeather you better not betray me


we'll see what happens


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 12, 2020)

Someone PLEASE put @tempBOT


----------



## Kingy (Aug 13, 2020)

Due to popular request and lack of new people requesting to join, I will be adding @tempBOT without their approval


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2020)

Suggestion:

@GhostLatte
[S]@CPG[/S] Got the "Ass Card" with @tempBOT 
@wiiuepiccpu
@AmandaRose
@IC_

should care by themselves about their Partner otherwise.....


they start alone..


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 13, 2020)

I volunteer @xX_darknesss_Xx as tribute!


----------



## IC_ (Aug 13, 2020)

I nominate @Mr. Looigi


----------



## James_ (Aug 13, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> I volunteer @xX_darknesss_Xx as tribute!


don't, he'll kill us all


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> @GhostLatte
> @CPG
> ...


oh?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2020)

CPG said:


> oh?


You got @tempBOT ...

Hehehe....a last Minute Partner,eh ?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You got @tempBOT ...
> 
> Hehehe....a last Minute Partner,eh ? View attachment 221376


aww shit


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Aug 29, 2020)

I love how this just died


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2020)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> I love how this just died


Not enough Contestants....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2020)

@AlanJohn please join and be my district 6 partner. Together we will be unstoppable


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 30, 2020)

I nominate @Flame


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 30, 2020)

I nominate @Trash_Bandatcoot 

@Kingy_ Get over here!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 30, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I nominate @Trash_Bandatcoot
> 
> @Kingy_ Get over here!


hell yeah


----------



## Flame (Aug 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I nominate @Flame



thanks you. which award did i win?


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 30, 2020)

Flame said:


> thanks you. which award did i win?


The "Better than Nobody_Important4u" award.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> The "Better than Nobody_Important4u" award.


That's rude


----------



## Flame (Aug 30, 2020)

okay you fucking losers add me.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Aug 30, 2020)

I nominate W-
No nvm he's banned


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 30, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> I nominate W-
> No nvm he's banned


who?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Aug 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> who?


who?


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 30, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> who?


who?


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Aug 30, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> who?


who?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 2, 2020)

@WiiUBricker


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2020)

I nominate @Vandan.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 2, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> I nominate @Vandan.


Stop tormenting newbies


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 2, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Stop tormenting newbies


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Sep 2, 2020)

3 more needed


----------



## x65943 (Sep 3, 2020)

@NoNAND get in here


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 3, 2020)

x65943 said:


> @NoNAND get in here


What are the hunger games.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 3, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> What are the hunger games.


Read the OP


----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2020)

@MicmasH_W 
@Mr. Looigi 

You guys wanna join in?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 8, 2020)

x65943 said:


> @Mr. Looigi


You calling the pussy?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> You calling the pussy?


Bitch I gotta gun



x65943 said:


> @MicmasH_W
> @Mr. Looigi
> 
> You guys wanna join in?


And sure :3


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 8, 2020)

im in


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 8, 2020)

1 user left.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 8, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> 1 user left.


WHO IS IT?????????????????????????????/?//?//??//?


----------



## Kingy (Sep 9, 2020)

Heya everybody! We are now finally full, so yay. I'm sorry this has taken pretty long, life's been kinda weird for me lately.
Buuuut since we're now full, I'll try my best to get this done on Saturday. I'm sorry everyone, and I'll see you then!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> Heya everybody! We are now finally full, so yay. I'm sorry this has taken pretty long, life's been kinda weird for me lately.
> Buuuut since we're now full, I'll try my best to get this done on Saturday. I'm sorry everyone, and I'll see you then!


Thank you,best Friend forever !! ❤


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2020)

District 6 is gonna kill every single one of you motherfuckers.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> District 6 is gonna kill every single one of you motherfuckers.



sure.....


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> District 6 is gonna kill every single one of you motherfuckers.


*dies instantly when starting the game*


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 9, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> *dies instantly when starting the game*


No change there then I always get killed straight away any time we do the hunger games


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 10, 2020)

District 11 4ever!


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 10, 2020)

I will either die really early, close to the end, or FUCKING SURVIVE (not happening btw)


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 10, 2020)

District 3 is superior anyway.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 10, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> District 3 is superior anyway.


Distric 2 is the best one.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 10, 2020)

District eleven will never see heaven.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 10, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Distric 2 is the best one.


you forgot a t

district 6 is best we are endorsed by the devil


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 10, 2020)

6 will catch bricks!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 11, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> 6 will catch bricks!


no u


----------



## Flame (Sep 11, 2020)

i won already.

close thread/


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Sep 11, 2020)

I wonder if I'll win this time...


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> no u


Poke your eyes with sticks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PineappleGod said:


> I wonder if I'll win this time...


Sorry, only mods can win.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2020)

Wieners...


----------



## Flame (Sep 11, 2020)

when is this starting?

the roaster is full.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> when is this starting?
> 
> the roaster is full.



the roaster is not full


----------



## Flame (Sep 11, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> the roaster is not full



which District  is missing?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Oh no. The roster is full. The wiener roaster is not.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Let's start!



Spoiler: The Bloodbath







Nobody dead yet



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ooh, and just in case GBAtemp doesn't want to notify people:



Spoiler: pingy



@alexander1970 
@Stealphie 
@Seriel 
@Nobody_Important4u 
@Ricken 
@VinsCool 
@x65943 
@GhostLatte 
@Mr. Looigi 
@AmandaRose 
@Crazynoob458 
@IC_ 
@NoNAND 
@wiiuepiccpu 
@Flame 
@CPG 
@tempBOT 
@James_ 
@DailyWeather 
@slaphappygamer 
@CallmeBerto 
@PineappleGod 
@cauliquackers



I'm setting up the poll now, and when i'm done, i'll post day 1.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Spoiler: Day 1






Deaths: @tempBOT RIP ;(


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Night 1






RIP @Ricken, @CPG & @DailyWeather


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 12, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> Let's start!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone ganging up on @tempBOT made me laugh so hard.



Kingy_ said:


> Spoiler: Night 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No @Ricken my brother


----------



## DailyWeather (Sep 12, 2020)

guess I'm dead


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 12, 2020)

I like the fact everyone ganged up on tempBOT. I don't like the fact I was not one of the people who did.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 2






RIP @wiiuepiccpu


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 12, 2020)

how did i not die in day 1?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> how did i not die in day 1?


Same only once in the last 8 games have I made it past day 1


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 12, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> Spoiler: Night 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well fuck


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Night 2






RIP @Nobody_Important4u


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 12, 2020)

H o n g e r


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2020)

I wanna kill @Flame


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 12, 2020)

DailyWeather said:


> guess I'm dead


it was good fighting with you bud


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 3






RIP @Stealphie


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 12, 2020)

I haven't read the spoilers yet, but i got tagged so i'm pretty sure i'm dead.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

yep i was right


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I haven't read the spoilers yet, but i got tagged so i'm pretty sure i'm dead.


nah you just killed everyone in the game


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 12, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I haven't read the spoilers yet, but i got tagged so i'm pretty sure i'm dead.


sad ded


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 12, 2020)

go seriel!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kingy_ said:


> nah you just killed everyone in the game


pog i win BITCHES DISTRICT 2 WON FUCK YOU


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2020)

Flame is acting exactly like I imagine he would if this was real. Going fishing and not really fighting ect.

Flame must DIE


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Night 3







Fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 12, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> Spoiler: Night 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

night 4 is the night me and @AmandaRose get busy.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 4






Nobody died. Arena event next up.


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

stole some crackers from @cauliquackers

nice


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> night 4 is the night me and @AmandaRose get busy.


Can you stop telling everyone about what goes on with us in real life and concentrate on the hunger games please Flamey baby


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Arena






RIP @NoNAND, @Mr. Looigi, @IC_, @cauliquackers


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

who ever put bets on me. im looking good about now.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

WHEW! We got to stick together @CallmeBerto 
My ankle is feeling better.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Night 4






RIP @PineappleGod, @Flame


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

the fuck dude @slaphappygamer?

i said kinky. not kill me


@AmandaRose i thought night 4 was the night?


wait to i come back from the dead.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

Sorry @Flame it had to be done. I had to protect @AmandaRose


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 5






Nobody died.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

Fucking _ouch!

@CallmeBerto watch your back! I think you are being followed. _


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Night 5






RIP @Crazynoob458


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

Berto, its going to be ok. We can do this if we stick together. We need to be strong!


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

@CallmeBerto i too cry myself to sleep, after what @slaphappygamer did.

watch your back.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: The Feast






RIP @VinsCool, @James_


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

You can’t cry. You a robot.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2020)

Shit James is dead now I am the only Scottish person left.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Shit James is dead now I am the only Scottish person left.


We may be natural enemies, but as an Englishman, I'm rooting for you, Scot.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 12, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> Spoiler: Night 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both neku brothers are dead


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Day 6









RIP @x65943


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

No one will ever know it *wasn’t* an accident.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Arena Event #2






RIP @CallmeBerto, @alexander1970, @GhostLatte, and @Seriel 

It is now just @AmandaRose vs @slaphappygamer. Who will win?


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

@AmandaRose will be killed by slaphappygamer.

like he killed everyone


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 12, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> Spoiler: Arena Event #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plot twist: the fire was my ghost


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Plot twist: the fire was my ghost



stfu you died 7 pages back.


----------



## IC_ (Sep 12, 2020)

How many more times are you going to kill me @James_??


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> @AmandaRose will be killed by slaphappygamer.
> 
> like he killed everyone


Don't worry Scottish people never win anything lol.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

Berto, nnnnnoooooooooooo!


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Berto, nnnnnoooooooooooo!



look at this guy. worried about Berto but killed like 50 people.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> stfu you died 7 pages back.


And seven is a lucky number


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> look at this guy. worried about Berto but killed like 50 people.


We grew up together in district 11. He was like a brother to me. When my parents died when I was 3, his family took me in. I owe everything to them.


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> We grew up together in district 11. He was like a brother to me. When my parents died when I was 3, his family took me in. I owe everything to them.



the boy who cried wolf. until he became the wolf


----------



## CallmeBerto (Sep 12, 2020)

Fake news; I would have used alexander1970 as a stepping stone and jumped out the window.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

Flame said:


> the boy who cried wolf. until he became the wolf


How long have you been watching me?


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

i believed in you @AmandaRose from the start.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Night 6






And @AmandaRose is the winner, killing @slaphappygamer! 






... And that concludes Round 24 of the GBAtemp Hunger games!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

@AmandaRose i protected you!!


----------



## Flame (Sep 12, 2020)

with that bet.

im a rich man now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks I have "oversleeped" the Games...


Congratulations,@AmandaRose
A great Birthday present.


Thank you,my best Freind @Kingy_  for your Time and hosting the Game.


----------



## Kingy (Sep 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Looks I have "oversleeped" the Games...View attachment 224670
> 
> Congratulations,@AmandaRose
> A great Birthday present.View attachment 224671
> ...


I'm sorry we couldn't get them, best friend forever... but hey, there's always a round 25


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 12, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> Spoiler: Arena Event #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm like Michael Myers. You can't kill me.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 12, 2020)

*just realized he killed two moderators

*ends it all


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 13, 2020)

niiiiccceee


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 13, 2020)

Kingy_ said:


> Spoiler: Arena Event #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOO SERIEL!!!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> View attachment 224675


Congratulations, everyone is dead and you'll enter the next hunger games and will probably die in the start.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 13, 2020)

Dang tempbot you need to step up your game

I was going pacifist route - still managed to get into top 50%


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 13, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I was going pacifist route - still managed to get into top 50%


Until your little “accident”.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Sep 13, 2020)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT I STEPPED ON A LANDMINE


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 13, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMMIT I STEPPED ON A LANDMINE


Exploding pineapple never tasted so good.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Sep 13, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Exploding pineapple never tasted so good.


Ew what the fuck


----------



## x65943 (Sep 13, 2020)

PineappleGod said:


> Ew what the fuck


What, you don't like pineapple? Self hating?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 13, 2020)

....on pizza!


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 13, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> ....on pizza!


On the van


----------



## James_ (Sep 13, 2020)

Fuck. I was off for a few days you know

ah well, the fact we ganged up on tempBOT makes things better



AmandaRose said:


> Shit James is dead now I am the only Scottish person left.


I'm British.



IC_ said:


> How many more times are you going to kill me @James_??


this is what you deserve for not being in the beginning of New Horizons

Anyway

uh

who's doing the 25th round

can I


----------



## IC_ (Sep 13, 2020)

James_ said:


> Fuck. I was off for a few days you know
> 
> ah well, the fact we ganged up on tempBOT makes things better
> 
> ...


Why would I want to be in the worst game in the series anyway?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 13, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> On the van



Errr.......ON not IN the Van ? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



James_ said:


> Fuck. I was off for a few days you know
> 
> ah well, the fact we ganged up on tempBOT makes things better
> 
> ...



Please,please !!!!! New Games ? When ?


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Errr.......ON not IN the Van ? View attachment 224701
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


In you?


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 13, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Errr.......ON not IN the Van ? View attachment 224701
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


The Bootleg Hunger Games 2.5 HD REMIX is open


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 13, 2020)

GhostLatte said:


> In you?


No u


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 14, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I like the fact everyone ganged up on tempBOT. I don't like the fact I was not one of the people who did.


they ganged up on it becuase it keeps generating windows keys


----------



## James_ (Sep 14, 2020)

IC_ said:


> Why would I want to be in the worst game in the series anyway?


everyone knows the worst in the series in amiibo Festival

everyone knows the best in the series is *Animal Crossing Calculator for the Nintendo DSi
*


alexander1970 said:


> Please,please !!!!! New Games ? When ?



ahshitherewegoagain.mp3

Aight, fine. October.


----------



## IC_ (Sep 14, 2020)

James_ said:


> everyone knows the worst in the series in amiibo Festival
> 
> everyone knows the best in the series is *Animal Crossing Calculator for the Nintendo DSi*


I'll kill you in the next hunger games


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2020)

IC_ said:


> I'll kill you in the next hunger games



Next Games when ?

@James_ 
@Kingy_ 
@Nobody_Important4u


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 25, 2020)

IC_ said:


> Why would I want to be in the worst game in the series anyway?


That’s going a bit far, I played it and it was pretty good

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I still prefer new leaf tho


----------

